# considering going to catering college



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

well i already work in a kitchen, buts its not a fresh kitchen so i want to learn how to do all the other stuff, how to do pastry, all the procedures etc... rather than just learn a recipe or 30 and do those over and over.


my other possibility is to stay where i am when it changes to being a more fresh kitchen (still wont be more than 50% fresh and being a carvery wont be many more meals than the carvery) in may and get more experience there...

my third option is to find a commie chef job at a fresh kitchen and learn on the job, 

but i figure if ive already got a kitchen job would the college be better one or two days a week?


----------



## mlansing (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd go for the third option. With the knowledge acquired you will able to help with the changes. My suggestion would be stay there while you take a part time course in college. Then, if there is not major favorable changes for you, look for something else. But, by that time you will have the training and the experience.

Good luck


----------

